# Semi-OT: Scola, Argentina win bronze medal at the FIBA Americas Championship



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Argentina finished with a bronze medal after defeating Canada 88-73 in the first game of the final stage.
> 
> Luis Scola led his team once again with 27 points and Pablo Prigioni scored 17 with 8 assists. Paolo Quinteros helped with 13 points and Juan Cantero came from the bench to make 11.
> 
> ...





> *Luis Scola was chosen as the MVP of the FIBA Americas Championship by members of the media who covered the tournament.
> 
> The Houston Rockets forward averaged a tournament high 23.3 points per game with a total of 233 points in 10 games.*
> 
> ...


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-44-19/FIBA-Americas-Qualifier--Day-12.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats on Scola. Wasn't he the MVP of the last couple FIBA championships as well?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I know he won a couple of MVP's in the Spanish League, but I don't know about FIBA tournaments.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I know he won a couple of MVP's in the Spanish League, but I don't know about FIBA tournaments.


Yeah I want to say 2 years ago he won it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam I love this guy. Everything I hear about him outside the Rockets is great news.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scola won in Vegas when the Argentines qualified for Beijing.The USA dominated that of course,but we had like ten guys kicking butt while Scola was the only thing Argentina had working for them.As Olympic Champions we're already qualified for the World Championships next year in Turkey so we didn't send a team to the Americas tourney.The window is closing on Argentina in FIBA ball.Their great generation is clearly on the decline and noone is there to fill the breach.


----------

